# Is this dangerous ?



## andro (14/9/14)

Battery is not old ( like 2 months ) use daily , keep charge etc . Only problem wrapping come lose on top and bottom . 
Is any risk on charging like this and using it ?


----------



## Silverbear (14/9/14)

Pesonally i would not use that battery in anything, to much risk of a short, the best you can do to sace it is get re-wrapped if you do not want to toss the battery.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (14/9/14)

I don't say that it is not, but one of mine is like that as well, but I still use it (carefully).
If you're worried, then take a look at this video


Some very nice tip he has about halfway through the video. Good luck.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/9/14)

Depends on the device you using it but generally thats not very safe. As a temp measure stick some electrical insulation tape over where the wrapping came off and you can order new heat shink wrap to rewrap the battery and make it good as new. I'm sure someone will be along to let you know where you can order the wrapping from but any electrical contractors shop will have a size that will fit.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (14/9/14)

I do have a lot of different size heat shrinking tubes ( i use them for tattoo equipment ) . 
Should i peel the old one off first? I use it in the reo


----------



## crack2483 (14/9/14)

andro said:


> View attachment 11405
> View attachment 11406
> 
> Battery is not old ( like 2 months ) use daily , keep charge etc . Only problem wrapping come lose on top and bottom .
> Is any risk on charging like this and using it ?



Exact same thing happened to my purple efest earlier this week.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (14/9/14)

i would suggest you have it wrapped with some heat insulation tubing

you can still use it, but make sure that when you insert the battery, that piece is in place- as its meant to be, covering the top of the battery.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/9/14)

andro said:


> I do have a lot of different size heat shrinking tubes ( i use them for tattoo equipment ) .
> Should i peel the old one off first? I use it in the reo


You can pop it over the existing wrap but its a tight fit in some mods.


----------



## Chef Guest (14/9/14)

You'll be alright for the bottom cos the whole body is negative and there's minimal risk of a short. It's the top you need to be very careful about. 

Agree with @Riaz. Shrink wrap that bad boy. In lumo pink! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (14/9/14)

Chef Guest said:


> You'll be alright for the bottom cos the whole body is negative and there's minimal risk of a short. It's the top you need to be very careful about.
> 
> Agree with @Riaz. Shrink wrap that bad boy. In lumo pink!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


Will do but i have only red or black .....even if pink sound good ..lol


----------



## Chef Guest (14/9/14)

Red then. Or two tone? 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Silver (15/9/14)

@andro, curious about why you think this happened?
Do you think its from using your fingernail to get the battery out the Reo?
Or do you think it was a weak wrapped battery to begin with?
Do you have any other batteries that are heading in this direction?


----------



## Marzuq (15/9/14)

Silver said:


> @andro, curious about why you think this happened?
> Do you think its from using your fingernail to get the battery out the Reo?
> Or do you think it was a weak wrapped battery to begin with?
> Do you have any other batteries that are heading in this direction?


ive got a 18650 efest that did the same thing on the positive end. i think its just poorly wrapped . was in my svd so jst slides out so no chance it was damaged due to removal.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/9/14)

Ok thanks @Marzuq 
I have several Efests. Now a few months old and get used regularly
None of them have this problem.... Yet


----------



## andro (15/9/14)

Silver said:


> Ok thanks @Marzuq
> I have several Efests. Now a few months old and get used regularly
> None of them have this problem.... Yet


I think that i may have it done in the charger

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev (15/9/14)

andro said:


> I think that i may have it done in the charger


Happens to me too. I think it happens when I pluck them out and the little spring thingy hits them on the way out.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (15/9/14)

kevkev said:


> Happens to me too. I think it happens when I pluck them out and the little spring thingy hits them on the way out.


 
Agreed @kevkev. And thanks for the feedback @andro 

I think one needs to have a bit of care when putting the battery into and taking it out of the charger.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

